# Test Rig



## smudger1767 (May 18, 2006)

Hi there, I do a lot of motherboard testing but it gets time consuming having to keep opening a case to change the mobo. Ive seen a couple a pictures of test rigs where all of the conponents are easily changed but there is no instructions on how to make one. Is it poss to actually buy one ready made.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.thebestcasescenario.com/index.php?module=photoshare&func=showimages&fid=11
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article683-page1.html


----------

